# New tank decor and arrangement & 1 betta :]



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

So,  or  ???
My mom bought me the huge pirate ship, I think it's a nice touch to it. And she bought those bright colored things on the left, throw it off a bit but I'm not going to offend her ha, she bought the tank lol.
(it's a 55 gal for those who are new)!!

Heres 1 of my new Bettas:









Heres the new tank layout:

































Heres the old layout:









So new layout or old? Which is better?
(not changing it back but just want to know :] )


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

NEW DEFINITELY!!! It's sooooo nice!


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

i think it looks too cluttered now.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

looks good but I like more natural tanks,but I too have a ship in a old tank.


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

Well Like I said I'm not changing it, I think it's not cluttered at all when you see it in person. And I like "cluttered" because there are guppy fry in there.
:]
O and I added my bubble wand under the ship (diagonally) so it has bubbles coming from under it and it looks really cool :]


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

I think it looks too cluttered, because there is so much small stuff in the bottom of the tank. If you were to get rid of some of the smaller stuff, or get more taller plants to put between the smaller stuff, it would look less cluttered.


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

Well due to OCD I have to use everything I have decor wise... I cannot bare to remove any of it so No.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I definitely prefer the new look. The ship adds a lot, in my opinion.


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, I needed a positive for this... I was getting depressed with all the negative things ha. Thanks again! :]


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

looks good nice setup i et the fish have fun exploring all the ornaments


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

ASmileForOnlyU said:


> No see here, I asked if they liked it better now or earlier, so the answer should have only been a few words. I did not ask for "tips" on improving it since I clearly said earlier I will not change it again since I work too much to have the time now. They did not answer it wrong, I'm fine with "No I liked it better, it's too cluttered" but not people telling me how my tank should be arranged. Thanks a whole lot for that very pointless post you just made :] And I will now ask you to please leave my posts free of yours :]


I believe you are mistaking help for criticism here. If I ask a question about something and a member can see how something related could be improved, I welcome them to share that information. I always see it as beneficial for people to offer opinions for improvement, even if I don't agree with what they said. 

I think if you take a moment and read over the thread again, taking note of fishbguy's tone and your own, you will see that he is trying to help and your reactions to his efforts are not rational. You said yourself it was too cluttered, and he was trying to help you solve that.

If you want people to help you in the future, I urge you to consider how you respond to that help, even when it isn't asked for. I realize I, too, am answering a question you have not asked, but I, too, am just trying to help. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Enough. Keep it civil or refrain from posting. I'm deleting the irrelevant and inflammatory posts.


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

Finally a mod steps in. You missed one though.


----------

